# Ferch fever!!!



## Mark Sylvester (Feb 25, 2004)

Capnhook said:


> Mark, Will you just stop whining?:lol: Didn't you just retire?? I suspect you look exactly like this Good Luck in your retirement.
> Even though a lot of folks are facing some pretty tough time now, and to come, let's make the most of it. Let's all just have a good time, and make this our "HAPPY PLACE". Sort of like the "Mr. Rogers neighborhood" of the fishing world. Capnhook






gilgetter said:


> fishing, and doesn't matter at all. sure its fun, and we all want to do well.but in the long run what does it matter. nada


Just a Game!!!:chillin:



BIG DAVE said:


> hey, mark whats FERCH FEVER!!! is it like Scarlett fever boy would hate to
> catch that. just paying you back bud.:lol::lol:


Frigging Perch Fever!!! (Typo, of course)



Firemedic said:


> It's because people here have Seasonal Affective disorder (SAD), and because of the big ego's of those who own a Lowrance ice machine. Most arguments start from my Lowrance is better than your Vex.


Mine is bigger than yours!!!!:cheeky-sm

I have received a lot of enjoyment on this site in the past.............Mostly from the Avitar pics!
Especially the one with the Deer in the tree!


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

Just the time of year when everyone is grumpy especialy when you go long periods without going outside and the sun isnt out either.



> I know I am a better fisherman than my results indicate


Yeah Me too its been tough season so far not just fishing either.The last week has been extrememly tough on me because of a bad knee acting up :gaga::help:


----------



## tinmarine (Nov 19, 2007)

Mark Sylvester said:


> I have received a lot of enjoyment on this site in the past.............Mostly from the Avitar pics!
> Especially the one with the Deer in the tree!


You pick a picture of a deer over castmasters??????????


----------



## tinmarine (Nov 19, 2007)

stinger63 said:


> Yeah Me too its been tough season so far


Yeah, that happens when you use dead minnows.:evilsmile:cheeky-sm


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

Ferch = perch with fur:lol::yikes:



> It's because people here have Seasonal Affective disorder (SAD)


SAD because I have been stuck inside for the last days:rant::gaga::help:


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Clinch said:


> Somewhat guilty, I guess. I find everyone will jump all over ya just for an honest opinion. I guess this time of year you just gotta be careful on your choice of words. I didnt think I was being offensive on a comment I made about a vid post, but others saw it a differant way. At least the moderator did a good job on keeping it from escalating. Has to be tough to be a moderator this time of year.


I try to be a little on the liberal side before I start editing and closing. But it seems lately its been a bit much to keep everyone in line. For the most part, ice forum and warm water runs quite smoothly. Thankless job but somebody's got to do it.


----------



## Mark Sylvester (Feb 25, 2004)

tinmarine said:


> You pick a picture of a deer over castmasters??????????



Derricks is entertaining!!!:evilsmile
The deer is funny!!!



stinger63 said:


> Ferch = perch with fur:lol::yikes:
> 
> 
> 
> SAD because I have been stuck inside for the last days:rant::gaga::help:


Furry perch...........:corkysm55:corkysm55:corkysm55
Did that perch have GOLD FUR???


----------



## BIG DAVE (Mar 3, 2003)

stinger63 said:


> Just the time of year when everyone is grumpy especialy when you go long periods without going outside and the sun isnt out either.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Me too its been tough season so far not just fishing either.The last week has been extrememly tough on me because of a bad knee acting up :gaga::help:


same boat as you stinger, had one operation in 06, and still need to get the other
one done. but i can still get by really good. if i ever see ya on the ice, will
carrie your buckett of fish off for ya!!! right to my truck.:evil::lol::lol:


----------



## Clinch (Nov 30, 2008)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> I try to be a little on the liberal side before I start editing and closing. But it seems lately its been a bit much to keep everyone in line. For the most part, ice forum and warm water runs quite smoothly. Thankless job but somebody's got to do it.


 
Well thanks, now its not thankless anymore.


----------



## Joeker51 (Jan 25, 2002)

stinger63 said:


> Just the time of year when everyone is grumpy especialy when you go long periods without going outside and the sun isnt out either.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Me too its been tough season so far not just fishing either.*The last week has been extrememly tough on me because of a bad knee acting up *:gaga::help:


Aaron........get off your knee's and quit praying so hard.:16suspect The fish will be coming in soon.:evil:


----------



## Mark Sylvester (Feb 25, 2004)

I think if I fished with someone older than me that may lift my spirits!!!

Lets go Joeker!!!:SHOCKED::evilsmile:lol:


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

> Aaron........get off your knee's and quit praying so hard.


Right now Im praying that I can lose all this weight Im gaining from not being able to get around normaly :SHOCKED::yikes:


----------



## tinmarine (Nov 19, 2007)

Joeker51 said:


> Aaron........get off your knee's and quit praying so hard.:16suspect The fish will be coming in soon.:evil:


Oh praying huh????? Is that what we're calling it now?????


----------



## Joeker51 (Jan 25, 2002)

stinger63 said:


> Right now Im praying that I can lose all this weight Im gaining from not being able to get around normaly :SHOCKED::yikes:


Well hell man.......just let momma chase you around the house a few times !:evil: Oh, wait.........then you'll be too tired to fish....right .:16suspect:lol::lol:


----------



## Joeker51 (Jan 25, 2002)

tinmarine said:


> Oh praying huh????? Is that what we're calling it now?????


Whaddya want to call it.....sacrifice ?:16suspect Who ya got in mind.:evil::evil: Always lookin for a victim.:16suspect Reminds me.............ya seen that Wagner fella around lately.:evil:


----------



## tinmarine (Nov 19, 2007)

Joeker51 said:


> Whaddya want to call it.....sacrifice ?:16suspect Who ya got in mind.:evil::evil: Always lookin for a victim.:16suspect Reminds me*.............ya seen that Wagner fella around lately*.:evil:


He was suppose ta give me a call when he came around this side of town. Funny, my phone never rang once.


----------



## Joeker51 (Jan 25, 2002)

tinmarine said:


> He was suppose ta give me a call when he came around this side of town. Funny, my phone never rang once.


Niceeeeeee...........see ya found us a victim.:lol: That puts Sly and Stinger off the hook.............. for the moment.:16suspect


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

> That puts Sly and Stinger off the hook.............. for the moment.


Cool, we`ll save the fish for the hook:lol:


----------



## tinmarine (Nov 19, 2007)

Joeker51 said:


> That puts Sly and Stinger off the hook.............. for the moment.:16suspect


Yeah, but don't turn your back on them just yet.:16suspect Definately don't turn your back on that Neil feller. I hear he's looking for something (or someone) to mount.:SHOCKED:


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

tinmarine said:


> Yeah, but don't turn your back on them just yet.:16suspect Definately don't turn your back on that Neil feller. I hear he's looking for something (or someone) to mount.:SHOCKED:


Keep me and mrs out of this one:yikes::lol:


----------



## CDJ (Dec 31, 2008)

Mark Sylvester said:


> I think if I fished with someone older than me that may lift my spirits!!!
> 
> Lets go Joeker!!!:SHOCKED::evilsmile:lol:


Not much older then you cuz but you're retired and I'm just out of work....:yikes:


----------



## Mark Sylvester (Feb 25, 2004)

Mrs. Sly Says Us Too!!!!:SHOCKED:


----------



## Joeker51 (Jan 25, 2002)

Mark Sylvester said:


> I think if I fished with someon*e older than me* that may lift my spirits!!!
> 
> Lets go Joeker!!!:SHOCKED::evilsmile:lol:


:16suspect


----------



## Mark Sylvester (Feb 25, 2004)

joeker51 said:


> :16suspect





wwwaaahhheeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Joeker51 (Jan 25, 2002)

Mark Sylvester said:


> *wwwaaahhheeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


Mark, ya really need a doctor to look at that........maybe they can fix it.:16suspect:evil:


----------



## Mark Sylvester (Feb 25, 2004)

I went to a "Gear Nose and Throat" Dr. ..............................He sent me for a 2nd "Pinion"!!!!:SHOCKED::cwm27::lol:


----------



## walleyesteve2 (Mar 25, 2008)

Ever here the saying "Shut Up and Fish"? 4 pages of squabbling. I was under the impression this was a "Fish'n Site".


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

Joeker51 said:


> Whaddya want to call it.....sacrifice ?:16suspect Who ya got in mind.:evil::evil: Always lookin for a victim.:16suspect Reminds me.............ya seen that Wagner fella around lately.:evil:


 
Ya know where I was ya kept botherin me on the phone all day :rant: Not like I was real busy catchin anything though. :rant:

My good buddy Jim, I thought you were back to work, If you can still make it out during the week let me know, I know a Joeker fella that has some ideas where to go :evilsmile. Mike


----------



## Mark Sylvester (Feb 25, 2004)

What am I ?????? Chopped Liver????:lol::16suspect:evilsmile


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

Mark Sylvester said:


> What am I ?????? Chopped Liver????:lol::16suspect:evilsmile


 I asked ya did ya wanna go, you were busy doing that little thing called retireing :evil:


----------



## Mark Sylvester (Feb 25, 2004)

I thought you were talking about this week!


----------



## Joeker51 (Jan 25, 2002)

Michael Wagner said:


> Ya know where I was ya kept botherin me on the phone all day :rant: Not like I was real busy catchin anything though. :rant:
> 
> My good buddy Jim, I thought you were back to work, If you can still make it out during the week let me know, I know a Joeker fella that has some ideas where to go :evilsmile. Mike


Always willing to tell ya where to go.:evil:

Heard they slammed them in 3 ft of water yesterday also.:16suspect damn cotton pickers.:lol:


----------



## BIG DAVE (Mar 3, 2003)

stinger63 said:


> Ferch = perch with fur:lol::yikes:
> 
> 
> 
> SAD because I have been stuck inside for the last days:rant::gaga::help:


ferch= perch with fur!!! wounder if you can use that for a merkin.:yikes:


----------



## Joeker51 (Jan 25, 2002)

Mark Sylvester said:


> I went to a "Gear Nose and Throat" Dr. ..............................He sent me for a 2nd "Pinion"!!!!:SHOCKED::cwm27::lol:


Ya try a proctologist.:16suspect They might be able to fix that ....wwwwaaahhhheeeee issue.:evil::lol:


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

> Heard they slammed them in 3 ft of water yesterday also. damn cotton pickers.



Alright who they is?Slammed them what they were "they" using a Lousisville slugger?:16suspect :lol:


----------



## RJSwirlz (Jan 30, 2006)

stinky reinke said:


> Too many know-it-alls.


Stinky Reinke...You are the worst fisherman I've ever seen on these message boards. That is the only thing that I'm a know-it-all about!


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

Out of nowhere I see bad moon on the rise


----------



## stinky reinke (Dec 13, 2007)

RJSwirlz said:


> Stinky Reinke...You are the worst fisherman I've ever seen on these message boards. That is the only thing that I'm a know-it-all about!


What's that say about you, when I outfish you 4 to 1 this weekend?? Oh I know, "Yeah Stinky you got me, but I've got a bumb ankle and you got lucky." The only place you'll get lucky at is Maceellis.


----------



## RJSwirlz (Jan 30, 2006)

stinky reinke said:


> What's that say about you, when I outfish you 4 to 1 this weekend?? Oh I know, "Yeah Stinky you got me, but I've got a bumb ankle and you got lucky." The only place you'll get lucky at is Maceellis.


"If you are ever going to get into bass fishing seriously, you've got to forget one thing. That is luck, which has very little or anything to do with it. Fishing is an art and a science. It can be learned. The level you achieve in it is up to you." -Rick Clunn

As usual, my fishing skills will trump any luck that you stumble across. I will also out fish you with a bum ankle and with several more adult pops consumed.


----------



## Joeker51 (Jan 25, 2002)

stinger63 said:


> Out of nowhere I see bad moon on the rise


Not like you've never been mooned before Aaron.:yikes::lol:


----------

